
D-Link Camera Poses Data Security Risk, Consumer Reports Finds - pavel_lishin
https://www.consumerreports.org/privacy/d-link-camera-poses-data-security-risk--consumer-reports-finds/
======
pavel_lishin
> _But the D-Link camera also lets you bypass the D-Link corporate servers and
> access the video directly through a web browser on a laptop or other device.
> If you do this, the web server on the camera doesn 't encrypt the video._

This is _exactly_ how I accessed the camera feed, because the DLink online app
was a huge honking piece of shit. I'd just go to
[http://192.168.1.XX/video.mjpeg](http://192.168.1.XX/video.mjpeg) and leave
it open in my browser.

